

Upcoming version of SBT (Simple Build Tool) - bdd
http://code.google.com/p/simple-build-tool/wiki/090p4tour
The last preview of major new aspects in 0.9.x.:&#60;p&#62;Aspects presented in earlier previews were a redone command system, a new task model, and a new logging and I/O system called streams. This preview introduces the new multi-project incremental compilation, redesigned multi-project dependency management, and redesigned overall multi-project support, including better control over execution vs. classpath dependencies, support for external projects. If you only ever work on single projects, the new incremental compilation should still benefit you as well as the potential future support for remote projects.
======
cageface
SBT is awesome. It's the build/dependency management tool I wish I had in
languages besides Scala.

~~~
lylejohnson
Can it be used for Java-only projects (as a replacement for Ant or Maven)? If
so, is it worth the trouble to do so?

~~~
bdd
Yes. I do build completely Java projects with SBT just to keep myself sane
(away from Ant, Ivy, Maven).

You need a basic understanding of Scala to write your build configuration
though.

